# Help Needed with API GH & KH Testing



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi I purchased an API Master test kit a few years ago that included liquid tests for GH & KH. I was wondering if there is anyone that might be able to advise me on how to conduct the tests and how to interpret the results? I don't have any instructions with my kit or on the internet that cover the GH & KH tests.

I am also curious what the normal results are for Richmond Hill.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

IIRC, these are titration type kits. You add a certain number of drops of reagent #1 to the tube with water, and then drop by drop you add reagent #2 until the colour changes. Each drop of reagent #2 is equal to a certain ppm of KH/GH.

I don't think I have either of these kits at the moment, but I'm a pack rat and I may have instructions buried someplace. I'll check later.

There is some seasonal variability. I also live in Richmond Hill, and my notes say KH ~5 degrees/~90 mg/L and GH ~7 degrees/~120 mg/L.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I got it partly right. There is only one solution to be used for each. I found the instructions posted online, and here they are:

Directions for Testing Carbonate Hardness (KH):

* Read thoroughly before testing. Do not allow Test Solutions to get into aquarium.
* To remove childproof safety cap: With one hand, push red tab left with thumb while unscrewing cap with free hand.
o Rinse a clean test tube with water to be tested.
o Fill the test tube with 5 ml of aquarium water (to the line on the test tube).
o Add Carbonate Hardness Test Solution, one drop at a time, holding dropper bottle upside down in a completely vertical position to assure uniformity of drops. After first drop is added, solution will turn blue. If the water sample contains only 1°dKH, the solution will turn from clear to its yellow endpoint after the first drop is added.
o Cap the test tube and invert several times after each drop. Keep count of the drops being added. Do not hold finger over open end of the tube, as this may affect the test results.
o The test is completed when the water in the test tube, after having been shaken, turns from blue to yellow. If you have difficulty discerning the color after the first drop of test solution is added, remove the cap from the test tube and while holding it over a white background, look down through the tube.
o The Carbonate Hardness value is determined by the number of drops of the reagent that must be added to turn the water in the test tube bright yellow. Each drop is equal to 1 °dKH or 17.9 ppm KH

Directions for Testing General Hardness (GH):

* Read thoroughly before testing. Do not allow Test Solutions to get into aquarium.
* To remove childproof safety cap: With one hand, push red tab left with thumb while unscrewing cap with free hand.
o Rinse a clean test tube with water to be tested.
o Fill the test tube with 5 ml of aquarium water (to the line on the test tube).
o Add General Hardness Test Solution, one drop at a time, holding dropper bottle upside down in a completely vertical position to assure uniformity of drops. After first drop is added, solution will turn orange. If the water sample contains only 1°dGH, the solution will turn from clear to its green endpoint after the first drop is added.
o Cap the test tube and invert several times after each drop. Keep count of the drops being added. Do not hold finger over open end ofthe tube, as this may affect the test results.
o The test is completed when the water in the test tube, after having been shaken, turns from orange to green. If you have difficulty discerning the color after the first drop of test solution is added, remove the cap from the test tube and while holding it over a white background, look down through the tube.
o The General Hardness value is determined by the number of drops of the reagent that must be added to turn the water in the test tube green. Each drop is equal to 1 °dGH or 17.9 ppm GH

HTH


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I have the instructions. If you can wait until Saturday, I will post them here. (sorry can't do it at the moment).



By-The-Lake said:


> Hi I purchased an API Master test kit a few years ago that included liquid tests for GH & KH. I was wondering if there is anyone that might be able to advise me on how to conduct the tests and how to interpret the results? I don't have any instructions with my kit or on the internet that cover the GH & KH tests.
> 
> I am also curious what the normal results are for Richmond Hill.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi thanks for the help PPulcher and the willingness Prodicus. I followed the instructions provided but I just kept adding reagent with no color change. So I decided to drop by Big Als to get a new tester. The old kit that I had was more than 6 years old so I think the reagents were just a bit past their prime. The new kit worked the way it should have giving the following results in degrees: KH - 4, GH - 12.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey API if you are reading this please consider adding a few extra test tube and reagent holders with your master test kit. The new packaging design is much nicer than the old design (coated cardboard box) but now I have no where to store the extra testers (GH, KH, and Salt) that weren't included with the kit. Are you sure this is really a master freshwater test kit? Just a suggestion!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

By-The-Lake said:


> Hi thanks for the help PPulcher and the willingness Prodicus. I followed the instructions provided but I just kept adding reagent with no color change. So I decided to drop by Big Als to get a new tester. The old kit that I had was more than 6 years old so I think the reagents were just a bit past their prime. The new kit worked the way it should have giving the following results in degrees: KH - 4, GH - 12.


I've found that GH and KH test kits often have a shelf life (as indicated on the reagent bottles). This is probably why your test kits didn't work.


----------

